# Cave Sermon - for fans of Convulsing, Ulcerate, Conjurer



## CharliePark (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey all, 

I made an album recently that took waaaaaaaay more time than it should've but I'm pretty happy with it all. If you're into bands like Convulsing, Ulcerate and Conjurer, you might enjoy.

https://cavesermon.bandcamp.com/album/fabricate

If anyone has any feedback on the production I would be super grateful. 

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## CharliePark (Oct 15, 2021)

*Duplicate post


----------



## Akkush (Oct 16, 2021)

Veeery good, congrats! I love Convulsing, maybe better then Ulcerate.
I think it sounds perfect, you nailed the atmosphere. It sounds cleaner then Convulsing, which is a plus, I don't like lofi sounding albums. Maaaybe the drums could get a bit more reverb, but I'm a noob....

Oh, and it's a big plus for me that it's instrumental. I'm bored with medicore vocals and bullshit lyrics, let's just listen to the music! 

Do you used some kind of Rat pedal for your distortion?
Is it a direct recording or you miced a cab?
Could you send me your signal chain? I'm planing to record in the far future, could be helpfull...

Hope you advertise this well!

Keep up the good work!
(Bought the album)


----------



## CharliePark (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words and buying the album! Very nice of you.

You have good ears - there was a Rat involved. Signal chain was as follows:

Guitar with Bare Knuckle Impulse bridge pickup
Proco Rat with distortion at 9 o'clock, filter and volume at 3 o'clock
Maxon OD9 with standard TS settings, level 10, gain 0, tone 12 o'clock
Elextronic Audio Experiments Model Fet pedal with a little bit of distortion
GGD Zilla cab sim - can't remember which cabs/speakers 

There was also some fairly drastic EQ involved to tame the mids of the pedal chain.


----------



## MoJoToJo (Oct 18, 2021)

Some terrific tracks but tone not my cup of java, like a fuzz pedal spitting. Just me getting old. And like @Akkush says I was so glad it is all instrumental I hate good music ruined by someone trying to castrate a cat
BUT I listened to "Old World Viper" & this is more up my alley really enjoyed each track on that album.


----------



## CharliePark (Oct 18, 2021)

MoJoToJo said:


> Some terrific tracks but tone not my cup of java, like a fuzz pedal spitting. Just me getting old. And like @Akkush says I was so glad it is all instrumental I hate good music ruined by someone trying to castrate a cat
> BUT I listened to "Old World Viper" & this is more up my alley really enjoyed each track on that album.


Thanks for listening dude! Yeah I can definitely understand that about the tone - bit of a love or hate kinda thing. 

Glad you liked the other album. I'm still pretty proud of a lot of moments in that one and will probably give it a massive remix/master at some point as I really had no idea what I was doing when I recorded that haha.


----------



## CharliePark (Dec 3, 2021)

I figured I would bump this as I just uploaded a new album:

https://cavesermon.bandcamp.com/album/memory-spear


----------



## Akkush (Dec 3, 2021)

DUUUUDE!!!

This is awesome! You really play my type of music!
Your instrumental approch is really the right direction.
The production is flawless. Your songs has a nostalgic, melancholic, cathartic mood.

My only criticism is... 
For God's sake, hype the sh#t out from this!
Make a unique band logo, make a bit more interesting cover art, do a playthrough video with a few angles, throw some effects on it or use some cool lighting.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 3, 2021)

I just gave it a listen. LOVED the album, great work!


----------



## CharliePark (Dec 4, 2021)

Akkush said:


> DUUUUDE!!!
> 
> This is awesome! You really play my type of music!
> Your instrumental approch is really the right direction.
> ...



Thanks man, I might start to do that stuff at some point, will see how I go.



cwhitey2 said:


> I just gave it a listen. LOVED the album, great work!



Awesome, appreciate it!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 9, 2021)

Very nice mix of disgusting riffs and melodic crescendos. Brutal and gloomy, I loved it!


----------



## spaghetti_time (Dec 14, 2021)

Just wanted to say that Memory Spear and Fabricate both rip. Really really enjoy the music you're making. I was curious if your gear has changed at all from Fabricate to Memory Spear. Thanks for the killer tunes!


----------



## CharliePark (Dec 14, 2021)

spaghetti_time said:


> Just wanted to say that Memory Spear and Fabricate both rip. Really really enjoy the music you're making. I was curious if your gear has changed at all from Fabricate to Memory Spear. Thanks for the killer tunes!



Hey thanks for checking it out. Memory Spear had the same guitar, but had a BKP Aftermath in the bridge instead of an Impulse. Main guitar difference was that there were a few physical OD/distortion pedals stacked before hitting the DAW on Fabricate. No pedals on MS, just straight into the white amp in the Neural Nolly plugin. Same jazz bass but different signal chain. Same drum software (GGD Invasion) but different kit pieces and mixed differently.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 22, 2021)

Huge fan of Convulsing so had to listen. Straight up incredible tunes, tones and production


----------



## CharliePark (Dec 23, 2021)

Winspear said:


> Huge fan of Convulsing so had to listen. Straight up incredible tunes, tones and production



Thanks mate! I only found out about Convulsing this year. Brendan is an amazing songwriter and his music has completely flipped my opinion on one-man metal albums.


----------



## NickS (Jan 21, 2022)

.


----------

